# Scallops



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Anybody heard any reports from the opening day?


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

man i am wondering and searching myself. Either those people are still looking cause they couldn't find any or they are staying quiet because they dont want the word to get out about how wrong the fwc report was. I want to know though.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

not sure I'd be saying where they were this early, a PM would be nice though


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

http://myfwc.com/research/saltwater/mollusc/bay-scallops/season/

I hope this report is not indicative of what the season has to offer for PSJ area. 

10.9 per 600M area?


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

see inshore out of area- to much to retype......tony


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

been killing them every trip


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

Scallop's in Crystal River, Homosassa are abundant, folks limiting out in 2-3 hours max, good size and in 4-6ft of water. Looks like another real good season here


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Psj*

Just got home 2 day trip very few and far between we limited out both days but it's tough not as much fun as last year for sure


----------

